# Cellar Craft Kits



## Jacukel (Nov 20, 2007)

My first kit was a Wine Expert Vintner's Reserve Pinot Noir which turned out pretty lousy. I learned some valuable lessons about patience during fermentation and driving off CO2. Oh well.

My second kit was a Cellar Craft White Shiraz which I am just about to bottle. i tried a bit after secondary fermentation— WOW!— it was good. It has fined out to a beautiful clear rose' color. So, short of actually aging it a bit and having a bottle, I think I'd recommend this one. 

I just ordered a Cellar Craft Nebbiolo Riserva. Anyone ever try this one? I am thinking about adding some re-hydrated raisins in the primary. Any recommendations on how much would be good to just boost the alcohol a bit?

Thanks


----------



## smurfe (Nov 24, 2007)

That would all depend on the sugar content of the raisins. It will add more to body than alcohol content though. If you truly want to raise the alcohol content, and I don't know why, it would be best to add some sugar to raise the starting SG after you rehydrate the kit. Be aware though that is could throw off the balance of the wine. You will also void any warranty offered by the manufacturer but hey, it's your wine.

Cellar Craft kits are some of the best I have made. I made a Rosso Fortissimo and an Amarone. These were both grape pack kits and the older versions. I have heard they are even better now. I recently took some of the Amarone (the Rosso is long gone) to Winestock and it was very well received and judged the second best Red wine (behind a fabulous Pinot Noir) by the people attending. I see the Rosso Fortissimo is available as one of their premiere LE kits this year. I would highly recommend this kit.


----------

